# Belkin Router - WLAN Constantly drops



## timbo400 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Ok to make things as clear as possible:*

*Equipment Used:*
I am using a *Belkin* *802.11g* Wireless Router - "54g"

Along with a:

2WIRE Modem provided by Telstra Bigpond (Australia) [Not sure what model] (it's not a modem/router, just a plain modem)

Now I bought the Belkin router and it's an Australian Model as seen here









*PROBLEM:*
_Brief:_
The connection from my computer to the internet drops every few mins for a few seconds (About 20-30)

*Detailed Life Story:*
I had Optus net using a motorola netstream 4200 modem prior on the OptusNet ISP "DSL" network (512/128). After some problems with payment/money issues I upgraded to *Telstra Bigpond's ADSL Network* (1500/256).

Now supplied with the new modem stated above I installed it normally then attached it to the router once I finished configuring it using the ISP's provided CD.

The Internet was working fine for the first few hours and I didn't notice any dropouts or what ever (Maybe because I wasn't very attentive). A couple days later I started noticing drop outs frequently ie. D/Cing from MSN, Downloads Stopping, Firefox not loading during the drop causing me to refresh, D/C during Counterstrike Games.

Now I thought it was the modem at first so I did the process of elimination and directly connected the modem to my computer (Removed the router from the equation) and BAM no dropouts. Only problem is now my sister has no net! So obviously I have to reconnect the router on to and blah blah blah.

So then I checked out my router's settings (Accessed 192.168.2.1>login>etcetc). "Connection Types"










It was on Dynamic, I changed it to "_Telstra Bigpond_" and of course it's still not working.

*END* (Sorry for mega long rant/problem)

What are the possible problems? And obviously how can I fix it?

_And so side notes: _I had this problem on optusnet dsl before but it was only when I was torrenting for some weird reason. Other wise that's all. (note on note: i'm not currently torrent, running only msn, aim, admuncher, steam and firefox (programs which are visibly online) and still get D/Ced)

Thanks alot in future!

edit: whilst writing/typing this i had 1 dropout.

edit again: added extra info


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, P2P applications commonly cause issues with routers due to the number of connections. I suggest killing the P2P and seeing if stability doesn't return to the network.


----------



## timbo400 (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh I'm not currently torrent/using p2p. I'm just only using about a few online programs:

Steam, Msn, AIM, Admuncher, Firefox and AVG?

and still obviously getting drops.

edit:

could it be im not "telstra bigpond" and actually "static ip"?

cause i know telstra is static from my knowledge.

i'll test this soon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since the 2Wire is a router, you'll clearly have to go back to the dynamic setting. OTOH, since you already have a router, maybe we can eliminate the Belkin routing issues with an alternate setup. If you connect the Belkin to the Ethernet port of the 2WIRE modem/router by the following procedure, you'll be using the modem/router for the routing function, and you indicate it's not dropping the connection.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## timbo400 (Feb 11, 2005)

sorry, i don't think i said it clear lol 

my modem isn't a 2in1. it's a plain modem, no router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you SURE it's just a modem? While connected directly to the modem, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## timbo400 (Feb 11, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Timbo400>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : timbo400-1998bc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0A-E6-23-E7-5B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 11 September 2007 8:01:53 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 1:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Timbo400>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note the 192.168.x.x addresses? These are private network IP addresses, and the reason they're assigned is that your modem has a NAT layer (in other words, it's a router).

With that out of the way, see my previous post on a suggested solution.


----------



## timbo400 (Feb 11, 2005)

I swear it's not a router.

Here look for yourself.









belkin router on left, modem from big pond on right.


















modem behind (no it's not a wireless router either)









router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A router doesn't have to have multiple Ethernet ports, all it has to have is the NAT layer and the capability to support multiple machines. Single port routers are very common, and you can use a simple Ethernet switch with them. I swear, it really *is* a router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

John asked for an ipconfig /all "While connected directly to the modem." If that is what you posted it is a much clearer picture than any of those in post #9. 

But it appears to me that the ipconfig /all is showing a connection to your Belkin router. If I am correct, please post the picture (i.e., ipconfig /all) that John requested.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That is what I asked for, I assumed that's what I got. Obviously, if this was connected to the router, then Terry's suggestion to post what I asked for is a good one.


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

For what it's worth, I used that same model of Belkin router until recently.

It worked flawlessly for about a year, then starting cutting out with increasing frequency.
Tried all sorts, changing cables, upgrading firmware, restoring known good settings, restoring factory settings with no joy.

Internet searches showed many people having the same problems with this router, some
suggesting overheating, but no firm solutions. Gave up & binned it, replaced it with a Linksys
while I had some sanity left.


----------



## timbo400 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeh I thought it was overheating at one stage but yeh..

sorry here it is:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Timbo400>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : timbo400-1998bc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0A-E6-23-E7-5B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 58.165.187.222
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.252
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 58.165.187.221
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 12 September 2007 4:21:53
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 12 September 2007 4:31:53
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Timbo400>

*edit:* what would happen if i use it with usb AND ethernet? ie. ethernet connected to router connected to my computer and usb to my computer.

i don't really care if my sister's net drops LOL


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting, that has half a NAT layer!  It has a public IP address, but the DHCP server and Default Gateway are in the private IP address range.

Now that we know what we're really dealing with, I suggest the following.

Reset the Belkin to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"what would happen if i use it with usb AND ethernet?"

Depends on the capabilities of the modem/router, how it is configured, and what your ISP allows/provides. Don't even think about the USB until you've at least read and understand the User Guide (if there even is one).


----------

